# resection of sigmoid and colostomy revision



## renee.lyle

Colonic intussusception and prolapsed through diverting loop colostomy.
Prolapsed colon divided with electrocautery. Divided the mesocolon and resected the ischemic area of about 1-2 ft of colon. Colon allowed to prolapse until no more redundant colon appreared and appeared to be fixed into place. Blue load stapler was used. The loops that presented was then matured presuming that this is afferent loop. Matured to the abdominal wall.

I have picked a few cpt code, but this is all new to me and don't want to code it wrong. I was thinking 44345, 44144, or 44340. Please help


----------



## Bella Cullen

renee.lyle said:


> Colonic intussusception and prolapsed through diverting loop colostomy.
> Prolapsed colon divided with electrocautery. Divided the mesocolon and resected the ischemic area of about 1-2 ft of colon. Colon allowed to prolapse until no more redundant colon appreared and appeared to be fixed into place. Blue load stapler was used. The loops that presented was then matured presuming that this is afferent loop. Matured to the abdominal wall.
> 
> I have picked a few cpt code, but this is all new to me and don't want to code it wrong. I was thinking 44345, 44144, or 44340. Please help



I would do 44140-52 because this was a partial colectomy *without *anastomosis, and 44340-59 for the revision colostomy. 
You would only use 44345 if doc formed a NEW stoma site. By reading this case it doesn't seem like they relocated the stoma site.


----------

